
IT Departments Have Become Completely Useless - ssclafani
http://www.businessinsider.com/it-departments-have-become-completely-useless-2013-3
======
tobyjsullivan
This was actually a surprisingly worthwhile article. Thanks.

I find the headline contradicts the conclusion though. Really the IT
department is useless on its own these days; however, the new digital
divisions the article praises will rely heavily on IT doing the grunt work in
bringing their visions to life.

IT departments are just getting knocked down a notch, which makes sense given
the knew omnipresence of tech.

------
wink
Interestingly, when the author described the CIO position I immediately had to
think of bits from the DevOps movement - trying to bridge gaps and bring
people together.

